# Burning tracks onto CD with no pause between tracks?



## Guywiththegun (Aug 10, 2005)

Get "Audacity" to mix tracks together. It's a great program and it's free. I'm not sure if your programs can remove the pause between tracks, but I have "Ahead Nero Burning Rom" to burn my CD's and it does it perfectly.


----------



## MTUJeeper (Oct 21, 2005)

There is usually a selection for time inbetween tracks. It is usually set to two seconds. Christian


----------



## the kabuki (Sep 28, 2004)

Guywiththegun said:


> Get "Audacity" to mix tracks together. It's a great program and it's free. I'm not sure if your programs can remove the pause between tracks, but I have "Ahead Nero Burning Rom" to burn my CD's and it does it perfectly.



thank you, thank you, thank you. EXACTLY what I was looking for. Just downloaded it, seems easy enough to use. Looks pretty much like the audio portion on my STudio 9 program to make home movie dvd's , so it's familiar enough.

Now to spend the rest of the night making that perfect Halloween cd......


----------



## Milez (Oct 20, 2005)

If that doesn't work, what I use to overlay sounds is Sound Recorder that is already on Windows. You can mix files together easily. Last year I mixed kids singing with chainsaws, and things like that. I use a "ripped" version of Cool Edit Pro for my custom soundtrack. To hear it, go to http://www.freewebs.com/msmdesigns/mangrove massacre.MP3!


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

If you use any current version of Nero, you can select where there is no 2-3 sec. pause after tracks you burn to the CD. I've done it many times over and it works great.


----------

